# Part brass cap/dielectric union/reducer thingy



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

Now this is what the handy man installed around the farm here in Ohio before I moved in. He must have spent 3 hours leak proofing this junk but them parts are expensive and I'd imagine he saved about 10 bucks. Btw, yes he did drill a hole in to the 1/2" brass cap and sleeved in some 1/2" copper into it, and of course the cap is screwed on to some 1/2" galvi. It doesn't leak, don't ask me why..This is coming off the cold side of the water heater and feeds a 1/2" x 30' galvi line that runs out to the garage to feed a hose bib. :whistling2:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

O.C. plumberman said:


> Now this is what the handy man installed around the farm here in Ohio before I moved in. He must have spent 3 hours leak proofing this junk but them parts are expensive and I'd imagine he saved about 10 bucks. Btw, yes he did drill a hole in to the 1/2" brass cap and sleeved in some 1/2" copper into it, and of course the cap is screwed on to some 1/2" galvi. It doesn't leak, don't ask me why..This is coming off the cold side of the water heater and feeds a 1/2" x 30' galvi line that runs out to the garage to feed a hose bib. :whistling2:


Wow. It is so odd to me how hard people will work to do something the wrong way. Given all the time in the world, I would have never come up with that mess.

My other thought is that it never ceases to amaze me how long rigged up crap will last.


----------

